

Startup Feedback - redredraider

URL:http://www.texaslovestickets.com<p>I'm kind of new to Hacker news but I would like some feedback on my company from people who know what they are talking about. My idea is not new but hopefully I am different enough to be successful. I am selling tickets for small and medium sized bar type venues. I also sell tickets for school fraternities basically for a 2 dollar service charge on the tickets. I offer print tickets as well as tickets that can be scanned off of phones. I have also developed a 300 dollar netbook/ccd barcode scanner system that I can let venues use for free that can scan print tickets and tickets off of phone screens. Are there other small companies doing this type of thing? I am the owner and I have extensive programming experience and my only expenses are web-hosting and a merchant account. I don't think there is a lot of competition for small venues and I am one guy so I don't have to make a million dollars to be happy. Do you think this is something I could turn into a full time job? Do you see any problems that I haven't thought of? I would just like some feedback from other people in the start-up scene. Thanks!
======
newyorker
Clickable: <http://www.texaslovestickets.com>

